# Solvan Century route/ bike rentals near Camarillo



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi folks,
I'm planning on traveling from out of state to ride the Solvang Century; I'll be staying in Camarillo. Can anybody recommend a good bike shop where I can rent a carbon road bike (near Camarillo). I'd also love some details about the century route. From the century website, looks like the 100 mile route has some decent climbing but nothing compared to the Santa Barbara century, which I've done a few times.
Thanks!


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

Try this for the route.

I have no idea about bike rentals.

I'll be working, hope you go and enjoy!

Solvang Century 2012 bike ride- Century, Metric and half century, held in Solvang, California.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Newbury Park Bicycles has had a rental fleet in the past. They're located in the next town to Camarillo, about 10 miles away.

US Bike Co. is located in Camarillo. This shop used to be called Camarillo Bike Co., so they may have gone through an ownership change. I don't know if they have rentals, but theymay be worth giving a call.

Best of luck on the ride. It can be chilly at the start, so bring your layers.

JSR


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Just google bike shops in Camarillo, Ventura, Carpinteria, Santa Barbara and Goleta and call them Not hard to figure out.

Yeah, the Solvang run is not like the SBC in regards to the climbs such as Gibraltar Road. And that's a good thing!


----------



## DM5 (Aug 15, 2011)

How is Solvang for a first century?

I did the 60 miler at Palm Springs. I am doing spin or a 15-20 mile ride 3x during the week and my weekend rides are in the 30-40 mile range, with maybe 1500-2k feet of elevation. 

I feel ready for a challenge so I may just give it a go


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have never done Solvang Century but have ridden most the roads on the route.
It is one of the best places I have ever ridden. 
Since the roads are narrow and sometimes not in good shape I think it probably would not be fun or safe to be the same road with thousands of other cyclists some with questionable cycling skills.
I would rather ride them alone or with a small group.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm riding Solvang for the first time. I've did Cool Breeze and Palm Desert last year and those are both easier than Solvang on paper. What I've heard from others who have done it is the climbing really starts at about the 60-mile mark. My plan is to concentrate on rationing my energy better than I usually do so that I've plenty left in the tank when the hills start. My self-discipline isn't great, so my biggest challenge will be to just be ok with stronger riders passing me.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

DM5 said:


> How is Solvang for a first century?
> 
> I am doing spin or a 15-20 mile ride 3x during the week and my weekend rides are in the 30-40 mile range, with maybe 1500-2k feet of elevation.





jnbrown;3792880 said:


> ... it probably would not be fun or safe to be the same road with thousands of other cyclists some with questionable cycling skills.
> I would rather ride them alone or with a small group.





ddimick said:


> ... the climbing really starts at about the 60-mile mark. ... so my biggest challenge will be to just be ok with stronger riders passing me.


I've done Solvang a number of times. It is not a particularly hard ride, although there are rollers throughout. 

DM5, you're on the right track. I'd bump up my Saturday ride, trying to reach 75 miles. You have good base miles, but it's a big jump from 40 miles to 100 in a single ride.

jnbrown, it certainly is a big ride, with about 4,000 to 5,000 participants. If you're not comfortable riding in a bunch among strangers (see below) then I could see how it could be a drag. But there is no obligation to glom on to a bunch. Having the large mass of riders actually makes drivers more aware and less likely to make a mistake, IMHO.

ddimick, there are a couple of modest climbs late in the ride. They seem hard only because you're pretty tired by the time you hit them. The "Wall" happens right after the last rest stop and is plainly visible while you fuel up. It can get in your head to see so many riders grinding it out, but it's actually not a tough climb. Also, if you're comfortable riding in a pack, you might find it beneficial to latch onto a train riding at a pace you like. There will be many to choose from, just remember to ask if it's ok (standard operating procedure at any time) and to take your share of pulls on the front. 

JSR


----------



## DM5 (Aug 15, 2011)

JSR, thanks for the feedback. I'm looking at around a 50 mile ride this Saturday and will look into a longer route next weekend. 

Since the half, metric, and full centuries are all $75, I am going to sign up for the full century and adjust my ride based on how I feel & conditions that day.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DM5 said:


> How is Solvang for a first century?


"hilly".


Much more so than Palm Springs, which we just did a couple weeks ago. Also doing Solvang. Hopefully the weather and the winds play nice.


----------



## DM5 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hollywood said:


> "hilly".
> 
> 
> Much more so than Palm Springs, which we just did a couple weeks ago. Also doing Solvang. Hopefully the weather and the winds play nice.


I'd bet against a sandstorm at the very least 

Are you staying in the Solvang area, or driving up the morning of the ride?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DM5 said:


> I'd bet against a sandstorm at the very least
> 
> Are you staying in the Solvang area, or driving up the morning of the ride?


driving up Friday, staying in Buellton.


----------



## DM5 (Aug 15, 2011)

Welp, signed up 

Got a room at the Motel 6 in Lompoc for $60. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Hollywood, when/where do you normally ride? Would be nice to make a cycling friend in the area


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

i'm in for this year too. hope i have enuf base miles under my belt.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DM5 said:


> Welp, signed up
> 
> Got a room at the Motel 6 in Lompoc for $60. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Hollywood, when/where do you normally ride? Would be nice to make a cycling friend in the area


nice! See ya there? 

where are you living? I base most of my riding out of NoHo / Studio City. 

Tomorrow we are doing a 100 mi loop from Studio City, out to Newbury Park and back down PCH. Hop on!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hollywood said:


> nice! See ya there?
> 
> where are you living? I base most of my riding out of NoHo / Studio City.
> 
> Tomorrow we are doing a 100 mi loop from Studio City, out to Newbury Park and back down PCH. Hop on!



I will be coming up Friday morning and will be staying at the Kronberg Inn in Solvang. Dinner Friday night? Great little Sushi place in town.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rward325 said:


> I will be coming up Friday morning and will be staying at the Kronberg Inn in Solvang. Dinner Friday night? Great little Sushi place in town.


Cool - we won't be up til Friday night and staying in Buellton. I'll get in touch via text once we're close. I'm planning on my ritual of coffee at the Bulldog Cafe if time allows. You're doing the century?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hollywood said:


> Cool - we won't be up til Friday night and staying in Buellton. I'll get in touch via text once we're close. I'm planning on my ritual of coffee at the Bulldog Cafe if time allows. You're doing the century?


No, I am to fat and out of shape. I will be doing the 62 mile ride with my GF.


----------

